# nearly four year olds vaginal opening ....



## rach123 (Jul 30, 2015)

HI, I am new here.

MY little girl turns four years old in two months time. 
I noticed she were itching, so I took a look and realised she has thread worms (got medication now) 

THing is,.when I.were checking to see the reason for itching. When I checked her vagina area (I usually do not pay attention to.that area its usually clean etc that's it. BUt i noticed she has a vaginam opening its about one and half centimeters in length. THing is I did.not think little girls actually had a vaginal opening. I thought it was suppose to be a tiny dot. I know I sound so silly a woman asking a question about my own daughters privates. BUT It's not something I have actually looked at.

I am not worried about anything as It is only myself my mum and sister that look after her


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I think if there were something unusual about your daughter's vaginal area, the pediatrician would have noticed it upon examination. They always check these things at birth and later to look for any abnormalities.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Little girls have a vaginal opening which is in proportion to the rest of them. 1.5cm sounds normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

